# Picking this up



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2018)

I was talking with a guy today and does some woodworking. Ye showed me this headboard. Wow was all i could say about the wood. He said how much do you want? Said he's got more. I'm going over on Monday and pick some up. What would be a decent price, any ideas?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2018)

Its got everything in it. Curly, spalted ambrosia maple. Plus he's got some fiddleback maple and some other stuff i want to look through. Said he's got a barn full of different stuff.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just take a suitcase full of money, start loading, and tell him to stop you when you run out!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2018)

Will you send me the money and the suitcase? Forget it I've got the suitcase if you just send the money

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 4, 2018)

Take a trailer too!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 4, 2018)

If you find a chunk 2"x5"x25" with some good curl or figure throughout make sure you grab it and let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2018)

I can do that. I think he said most of it was 2" slabs.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 4, 2018)

I might be interested in a few call blanks if you cut any. Nice looking stuff for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 4, 2018)

Great looking stuff in the pic! Hope he's a good ol boy and gives you a good deal....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If you find a chunk 2"x5"x25" with some good curl or figure throughout make sure you grab it and let me know.


Hey @Eric Rorabaugh there's your suitcase full of money!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2018)

Bring some finished pens and maybe you could barter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 5, 2018)

Give him one of these...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2018)

I got 1-1" piece of this about 4' long and 2-2" thick pieces about 6' long. Ill post pictures tomorrow. Its not as busy as these but I'll hit em with a sander and water then snap the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 6, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I got 1-1" piece of this about 4' long and 2-2" thick pieces about 6' long. Ill post pictures tomorrow. Its not as busy as these but I'll hit em with a sander and water then snap the pics.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)

...


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)

...


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Musta been a little bitty suitcase!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2018)

I tried to get more but he wouldn't get rid of any more. Had some 30" wide stuff. He made a beautiful rocking chair and the grandkids were fighting over it. So he's gotta make 3 more to each will get one. I'm gonna keep trying for more.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 6, 2018)

2" thick 6' long... oh boy 

Was any of what he sold you the fiddle back?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2018)

Ha! I'll show it tomorrow. I may have to sell the whole thing. I was ripping some boards down earlier and the motor on my table saw started smoking and then quit. I think the bearing may have locked up. It may have just shot it's wad. Now to figure out where to get the $$ for a new one or parts for this one.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Know anyone who works at the local college? See if they do any motor rewinding classes out there.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 7, 2018)

https://ocala.craigslist.org/tls/d/electric-motor-hd/6640728629.html 

Couple hours from Lou or I.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 2" thick 6' long... oh boy
> 
> Was any of what he sold you the fiddle back?



No but the pics are coming up.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2018)

Not quite as good as what he used for the headboard but still good. Couldn't find any showing the good burl with the curl and ambrosia.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2018)

Also found this and threw on the truck. The edge pieces I'll save for when I start casting I guess.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice score


----------



## CWS (Aug 7, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ha! I'll show it tomorrow. I may have to sell the whole thing. I was ripping some boards down earlier and the motor on my table saw started smoking and then quit. I think the bearing may have locked up. It may have just shot it's wad. Now to figure out where to get the $$ for a new one or parts for this one.


What size motor is it Eric?


----------



## CWS (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If you find a chunk 2"x5"x25" with some good curl or figure throughout make sure you grab it and let me know.


I have one that size. Now you know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2018)

@CWS I'll have to look. Hadn't even messed with it since. 
@Don Ratcliff See any part of those that would work for you?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2018)

@CWS Its a 3HP motor. I didn't get a chance to tear it apart today. It will probably be next week before I get a chance to take the motor off and see what happened if i can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 11, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Not quite as good as what he used for the headboard but still good. Couldn't find any showing the good burl with the curl and ambrosia.
> 
> View attachment 151304
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking stuff. I was in Asheville Hardware while on vacay and the had some gorgeous wormy ambrosia maple slabs. My wife didn't care for them though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

